# 1st ever SUP Whitewater Clinic in Co. July 17-19th



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cool SUP photos*

Here's some SUP Footage of Dan Gavere in Barrel Springs on the Colorado.
















Here's Earl Richmond on Zoom Flume...Pretty big too at 2500cfs..


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

thats not barrel... Its shoshone. Still cool and big water though.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Super cool shots


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

that looks really cool, where do I sign up?


----------



## aspenbil (Jul 14, 2009)

That is not Shoshone. It is the Burma Rapid just below Barrel. Dan lent me a pair of shin/knee pads that day and I needed every inch of them in lower barrel. Holy moly did we have fun. 

The last time I sat down (kayaked) I only wished I was standing up! Get on it people.


----------



## paddletime (Mar 2, 2007)

SUP is gonna take over the WORLD... Que chingon....


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Dang, I took some kayak classes from Dan about 17 years ago. He was a great instructor. One thing he did was have us learn to hand roll before we could even tough a paddle. I don't know if that's the standard now, but it was pretty out-of-the-box instruction around here. 

He must be a great SUP instructor too! Maybe he'll visit Missoula again some day, I'd love to give that a shot! Pipeline on the Lochsa would be SWEET.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

bvwp1 said:


> Stand Up Paddling Class with Dan Gavere | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


Link goes nowhere related to SUP?


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Dan had to reschedule the clinic due to a permitting mix-up with the forest service. When the dates get approved, we will post a new link with updated information. Sorry about that.

CKS


----------

